# My First REAL Aquascape Journey (20G Long) Progress - Part 3



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

Added some Christmas moss to the drift wood some green rotala rotundafolia and some Anubias nana petite. MarcusFishTanks from Etsy has some of the best specimens I have ever seen so if interested, look him up!
Now I continue daily water changes, fert dosing, and set up my new lights tomorrow. Any feedback would be a huge help thanks guys!


----------



## Plinkploop (Jan 24, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks great, the lighting is really intense, but if everything is balanced then you probably won't get much algae anyway.

What plans do you have for fauna?


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

AVN said:


> Looks great, the lighting is really intense, but if everything is balanced then you probably won't get much algae anyway.
> 
> What plans do you have for fauna?


not sure yet. Definitely a cleaning crew comprised of nerite snails, Siamese algae eaters, Amano and cherry shrimp, and hillstream loaches. As for the rest of the community I’m not sure What I want yet. Have any suggestions?


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

Plinkploop said:


> Very nice!!


thanks @Plinkploop can’t wait to see the plants start exploding. Hope I’m doing things right lol


----------



## Plinkploop (Jan 24, 2021)

From the looks of it you're off to a great start!! You'll have to have a little patience as far as having plants explode lol it's more like come to fruition than exploding in most situations 😂


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

Plinkploop said:


> From the looks of it you're off to a great start!! You'll have to have a little patience as far as having plants explode lol it's more like come to fruition than exploding in most situations 😂


 Hahaha I know. Just wishful thinking lol


----------



## Stan510 (Feb 15, 2021)

Looks fine. You might eventually with that much green,add a red plant. Or with all small foliage you want something in contrast, like Swords (Igarape?!) or Tiger Lotus.


----------



## GroH (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------

